# Skillen mit Entzaubern



## Ratemal (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Kann ich (vorher) erkennen, ob es beim Entzaubern eines Gegenstands noch Skillpunkte gibt,oder nicht?


----------



## Pomela (26. Januar 2008)

Generell bekommst du durch Entzaubern nur Skillpunkte bis 100, danach nicht mehr...


----------



## Morrtis (26. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Generell bekommst du durch Entzaubern nur Skillpunkte bis 100, danach nicht mehr...


bei mir hat das bei 40 oder 50 schon aufgehört .... ^^


----------



## Ratemal (27. Januar 2008)

Morrtis schrieb:


> bei mir hat das bei 40 oder 50 schon aufgehört .... ^^



Danke Euch


----------



## Pomela (27. Januar 2008)

Morrtis schrieb:


> bei mir hat das bei 40 oder 50 schon aufgehört .... ^^



nein, dann hattest du nur Items entzaubert, für die es auch keine Teilpunkte mehr gibt. Verzauberungskunst kann man bis Skill 100 auch nur durch Entzaubern leveln. Aber nicht jeder Entzaubervorgang bringt 1 Skillpunkt.


----------



## Julmara (27. Januar 2008)

mein SP ist Verzauberer und hat definitiv nur bis max. 40 durch entzaubern einen Punkt bekommen und damals gab es noch keine Skill Voraussetzung zum entzaubern von Gegenständen, er konnte als mit 20 und Skill 20 Hochlevige Items entzaubern


----------



## Morrtis (27. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nein, dann hattest du nur Items entzaubert, für die es auch keine Teilpunkte mehr gibt. Verzauberungskunst kann man bis Skill 100 auch nur durch Entzaubern leveln. Aber nicht jeder Entzaubervorgang bringt 1 Skillpunkt.




mag ja sein .. aber mit skill 40-50 hast dann bald soviele mats das man fast locker auf 100+ skillen kann .. von daher hab ich das dann auch gemacht...


----------



## Fleshripper (28. Januar 2008)

Laut dem englischen "wie skill ich so schnell wie möglich-Guide" geht das bis 50, und das könnte auch hinkommen. Höher als 40 ging es bei mir auch, aber bis 100 niemals... und ich habe wirklich sehr viel entzaubert.


----------



## Pomela (28. Januar 2008)

Nein, es geht bis 100... 
Für mich Hordler war es Ragefire, HdW, Bsf und danach Kloster. Die Items aus Bsf und höher geben auch nach Skill 50 Levelpunkte durchs entzaubern.
Und dass das Skillen durch Entzaubern schneller geht, habe ich nicht gesagt.. nur, dass es möglich ist durch entzaubern bis max Skill 100 zu kommen.

Fertigkeit 1 = Stufe 1-20 
Fertigkeit 25 = Stufe 20-25 
Fertigkeit 50 = Stufe 25-30 
Fertigkeit 75 = Stufe 30-35 
Fertigkeit 100 = Stufe 35-40 
Fertigkeit 125 = Stufe 40-45 
Fertigkeit 150 = Stufe 45-50 
Fertigkeit 175 = Stufe 50-55 
Fertigkeit 200 = Stufe 55-60 
Fertigkeit 225 = Stufel 60-65
ab Fertigkeit 226 = Stufe 66+


----------



## angrydope (28. Januar 2008)

@pomela

liste stimmt so nicht ganz,

bis 225 kann man bis lvl 63 items zerlegen
ab skill 275 64-69 oder 70 (afaik, bin noch net so weit)


----------



## Morrtis (28. Januar 2008)

70er blaue brauchst skill 275 

epics brauchst 300+


----------



## Sasphass (6. März 2011)

hab grad meinen 53. skillpunkt durch entzaubern bekommen






edit: hab jetzt nochmal durch enchanten auf 75 hochgeskillt und meine 17 items (ca. 8 davon mit dem höchstmöglichen itemlevel für disenchanting auf 75er skilllevel) entzaubert und habe keinen einzigen Skillpunkt bekommen...also ich würde sagen ab 75 ist schluss mit disenchanting skillen


----------

